
The New BackType - mgcreed
http://blog.backtype.com/2009/08/new-backtype-real-time-search/?utm_campaign=BackType&utm_medium=bt.io-twitter&utm_source=direct-bt.io&utm_content=twitterfeed
======
aditya
You know, backtype is a pretty awesome idea since conversational search is
clearly valuable to brands and businesses.

I guess this jumping on the "real-time" bandwagon will get them exposure and
funding but I hope they don't lose their focus on making the most kickass way
to track conversation about your brand or business as a result of some fad.

They need to solve harder problems like, removing noise from the system and
improving accuracy!

~~~
omakase
Aditya, thanks for the feedback -- if anything this latest release reflects
that we are much more focused on solving search problems as they relate to
both consumers and businesses. Previously BackType was viewed as a toolset for
comment authors, bloggers, and businesses -- features like subscriptions,
claiming your own comments, etc still exist but they are more buried for those
power users. We're working hard on improving our search :)

~~~
aditya
Good. I'm rooting for you! :-)

------
fizx
Relevance needs to be influenced by a language classifier. I don't need
Italian and Russian results.

~~~
omakase
Absolutely, we're going to be regularly deploying improvements to our search.
BTW, we're hiring, so if you or anyone else is interested in helping us solve
these problems please get in touch.

